
First Photos From Upcoming "MySpace News" - msgbeepa
http://www.wired.com/news/technology/internet/0,72960-0.html?tw=rss.index
======
dfranke
They're trying to compete with Digg/Reddit with *that*? It looks like
Altavista circa 2000.

~~~
danw
Firstly, based on the design of the rest of myspace, do you think the users
care what it looks like?

Second, Most myspace users havent heard of digg, reddit, etc. To them this is
going to be a wonderful new thing.

------
danw
I'm curious, did an admin change the link to be direct to wired or was it done
by msgbeepa?

~~~
pg
To combat linkjacking, people with editor auth can replace linkjacked urls
with the url of the original source. The original submitter still gets the
karma points though; he was after all the one who brought it to everyone's
attention.

~~~
danw
I'm not sure I understand the motive behind the linkjacking. If ze is after a
higher pagerank then ze should have noticed that YCnews uses rel=nofollow. If
its karma then ze should have spotted that there is only karma gains when its
a direct link. If its click throughs on the referal links then I'm pretty sure
that the kind of people who read YCnews already have a paypal account and dont
want to join payperpost.

Am I missing something?

